# Help!



## Asmo (Apr 24, 2011)

Suddenly I got a white background, instead of the black background I´ve always had from day 1.
How do I change it back? I can´t find anything under profile/settings,but probably I´m missing something.

Asmo


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 24, 2011)

I think it is a board issue.  Mine did the same thing.


----------



## Someone (Apr 24, 2011)

Same here. I hate this background.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 24, 2011)

I have NO idea how that happened. And I can't find anything wrong. 

I'm completely stumped. This is just weird.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 24, 2011)

Quick fix:

Go down to the VERY bottom of this page. All the way down. Look left. See the Quick Style changer that isn't labeled but currently says "black"?  Change it from Black to White 2. Yes, I know it says White, but it'll make things look a bit better until we figure this out.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 24, 2011)

Back to normal for me without even needing to try the quick fix from Piratecat.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 24, 2011)

Asmo said:


> Suddenly I got a white background, instead of the black background I´ve always had from day 1.
> How do I change it back? I can´t find anything under profile/settings,but probably I´m missing something.
> 
> Asmo




I get that occasionally when the board is really slow or hanging. Usually after my browser says it cannot find Enworld.

It usually goes away quickly.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 25, 2011)

Ditto: it usually goes away on it's own after I refresh or go to another page in the site.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 25, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> I get that occasionally when the board is really slow or hanging. Usually after my browser says it cannot find Enworld.
> 
> It usually goes away quickly.






Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ditto: it usually goes away on it's own after I refresh or go to another page in the site.




No, it wasn't that this time.  It persisted for 30+ minutes and across four different browsers on two different machines.  During that time the site was completely functional, just a white background/theme.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 25, 2011)

_[RodSerling]_You were in...The Twiwhite Zone._[/RodSerling]_


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 25, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> _[RodSerling]_You were in...The Twiwhite Zone._[/RodSerling]_




Ha!  Now that could be!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 2, 2011)

Silly question, but is there a way to make it have the white background permanently? After reading the boards for a while, my eyes kinda hurt with the white letters on the black background. I know that there used to be a "stealth" mode, but that was long, long ago before the system change.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2011)

Goddess FallenAngel said:


> Silly question, but is there a way to make it have the white background permanently? After reading the boards for a while, my eyes kinda hurt with the white letters on the black background. I know that there used to be a "stealth" mode, but that was long, long ago before the system change.




on the top tool bar on the left is profiles/settings. click on settings.

on left hand column under "your profile" is customize profile. click on that.

go clear down to the bottom of that page of things and there is something there. That might be what you are looking for" main hyper link color". see if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 2, 2011)

Yeah, not quite what I wanted.... looks like that just changes the profile section, not everything....


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2011)

I know what you are talking about, but i could not find it other wise.


----------



## Plane Sailing (May 3, 2011)

Piratecat said:


> Quick fix:
> 
> Go down to the VERY bottom of this page. All the way down. Look left. See the Quick Style changer that isn't labeled but currently says "black"?  Change it from Black to White 2. Yes, I know it says White, but it'll make things look a bit better until we figure this out.






Goddess FallenAngel said:


> Silly question, but is there a way to make it have the white background permanently? After reading the boards for a while, my eyes kinda hurt with the white letters on the black background. I know that there used to be a "stealth" mode, but that was long, long ago before the system change.




Yep - look at Piratecats comment, but change the drop down to 'White' and you'll get a nice white background for everything. Might be a few glitches, as I don't know how supported it is for recent stuff, but worth a look.

Cheers


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 6, 2011)

Yay! that worked. I swear to the gods, I _looked_ for that after I read Piratecat's comment, but I must have been blind and couldn't find it.


----------

